# Need to install a water pressure regulator



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi I need to install a water pressure regulator.
Our house never has had one.Where the main 
line comes in by the garage there is really not a
section where I can just cut the pipe and install
one.The pipe is comming out of the concrete
footing and about three inches up is a hose bib
and then a couple inches from that is another
T going to some thing else and then another T
going some where else.
I am having to spend money here and there on the 
house so I am trying to do every thing myself.
It looks like where the pipe is comming to the house from
the meter is probly part way in the slab footing.
Just along the edge of the footing.
I am wondering if I could break away a little bit of
the footing and install the regulator there.
I have an air chisel that would break away the
concrete.Would this be a good way to go about
this job?
Thank's Doug


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Isn't there anywhere that you can install it in the main supply line near the meter without cutting into any concrete?
A Pressure Reducing Valve needs to be adjusted from time to time, so it really needs to be accessible, too.
A PRV also creates a "closed" system, so you're probably going to have to install an expansion tank at your water heater also, or normal thermal expansion from the heater will cause the T&P valve of the heater to leak.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## martindb (Jun 20, 2009)

how do i change the water pressure regulator?


----------

